# swallon sick female betta-please help



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

My betta has been swallon for about two weeks, I have tried the epson salt soak, did nothing. 

Change all water (she lives in a 10 gallon tank, 80 degree water, filter, etc. 

She appeared to have a white spot on her, so I figured she had Ick. Treated her with Ick med for 7 days. Did nothing. Changed all water, washed gravel with boiled water. 

I don't over feed her, I feed her once a day. Her water is clean as well. I change her water 50% every two weeks. 

She is swallon right under her head by gills, hides behind the filter or on the bottom of tank, swims around when I put the flash light on her (her skin looks normal) she sometimes loses her color or gets more grey looking, her fins don't look so good, she doesn't look like she has drospy either. Nor do I think she is filled with eggs... 

I can't figure out why she is swallon or what to do. I don't think it is a good idea to keep medicating her. Nor do I want to do nothing and watch her die slowly.. 

Right now she is in a day old water at 80 degress. I just added new salt with the water change, I also changed her filter bag. 

Any ideas or suggestions? I didn't try the skinned pea, I just don't think she is constipated.. but what do I know! 

Please help!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be many things. What color is she? The whiteness could just be a color morph. As far as her being swollen, maybe she is eggbound (egg gets stuck in her tube). This can be fatal. She could have swimbladder. Does she swim normally when she swims? She could also be constipated. Have you seen her poop lately? What are you feeding her? How old is she? How long have you had her? Are her scales poking outward?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

dude shes fat with eggs my 2 females have the same symptoms and a perfect and i think the white thing is her breeding tube


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> dude shes fat with eggs my 2 females have the same symptoms and a perfect and i think the white thing is her breeding tube


And you base this on what information?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah, solar-ton you shouldn't say things as though you know for certain that's what it is. There are a lot of things it could be, like Simpte said.


PS: unruly: it's spelled swollen.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i read it in a book on how to breed bettas it wasnt a quote i put it in my own words.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

One book? No personal experience? Not a lot to go on. What book?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

actually it now that i think of it it said that in about 4 books i have and a lot of websites that i searched.2 of the books are writen by Dr. axelrod and the other 2 i cant find now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

well she died. So I guess she had dropsy


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

err were any of her scales sticking out?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

unruly said:


> well she died. So I guess she had dropsy


I'm sorry. I lost one that way too. Mine swelled up really badly, but his scales never stuck out. I'm pretty sure that it was either dropsy, or something very close to it.


----------

